# 66 back seat mounting



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Can someone post a picture of the factory mounts for the back seat? I just need the ones on the floor. Thanks!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Duff said:


> Can someone post a picture of the factory mounts for the back seat? I just need the ones on the floor. Thanks!


Is it a picture I could take with the backseat in place ?? If so I can take some.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1966









1967









Seat Bottoms, Note the Retainer Rod/wires differ and a '67 base will not lock in a '66. 
Dimensionally the overall frames are the same size but again the retainer design was changed in '67 to a better lockin type design.

1966;









1967;


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

66COUPE said:


> Is it a picture I could take with the backseat in place ?? If so I can take some.


Thanks, but GTOJUNIOR posted what I needed


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> 1966
> View attachment 157363
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The floor on my 66 was rotted under the rear seat, so I had a shop replace it. When I went to install the rear seat, it didn't want to fit, so I was trying to figure out why. Evidently, I do have the correct 66 mounts installed, so I figured the shop got them a little off, but after reading your post, I know what's wrong. My original back seat frame was really rough, so I swapped it out for a good one from a1967 Chevelle. I just ordered carpet and a few other parts from Ames, luckily I did order the 67 on up rear seat mounting brackets, because I didn't think my original 66 brackets could take another removal / install. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

@GTOJUNIOR always brings the goods!!!


----------

